# How long do alternators last?



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

Lost an alternator a few years back on a mountain pass in Montana on Saturday afternoon with the family - hours of towing, then shop costs required after catching a ride in a semi. The honda had about 180,000 on it.

Now have a 93 Toyota Camry with similar miles on it, making the same trip and figured I'd get an alternator to take with me.

Guys are saying I worry too much. But I figure I'll need one anyway, as hope to get 250,000 out of the car before it dies, and thinking alternators won't last that long.

Do any go that long?


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Plenty. You're more likely to lose a belt, hose, water pump, etc. (particularly if you take an extra alternator, you're certain to never need it)


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

The answer is- it varies. My dad used to be part of an emergency ham radio network. During one disaster he fried a couple of alternators while powering the rig in his car. The aftermarket and rebuilt alternators are often very poorly constructed. Neon-john (usenet character) did an expose on those a few years back - sand left from castings, all sorts of problems. OTOH, I've had alternators last for years.

The biggest fail factor is the result of overloading and resultant overheating. Keep a bad battery, your alternator works harder. Add one of those Peltier device cooler/warmers and the alternator has to work more. The list goes on.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

I've had them go out at 75K and I just got rid of one that had 180K original miles on the factory alternator. I don't view them as "change at xx miles" like belts and hoses. I just listen for whines from bearings or wait for the electronic parts to crap out.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I agree with Harry Chickpea. Bad batteries alter the life of alternators and I also believe that low amp batteries cause starters to fail. Cheap low amperage batteries only are a savings at time of purchase. Otherwise, they are the source of more expensive repairs. I see now that WalMart does not want the buyers of motorcycle size batteries to know the cold cranking amps and they have deleted that information from the specification sheet. Will car batteries be next? Buying the highest amp battery that will fit in the battery space has merit IMO. PS...alternators themselves seldom fail, it is the voltage regulator that fails and thus puts the vehicle out of commission. Rebuilding/replacing an alternator diode trio and a voltage regulator is a rather simple tasks and can be done for around $20 if you do it yourself.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Seems like a waste of money, expecting that lightening will strike twice.

What if the water pump goes out this time. 

I only had 140K on my 80' Toyota truck, but it had the orignial alternator, for the 16 years I owned it.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

The original alternators when car was new tend to last pretty well.

The one year alternators at the mcparts stores tend to last maybe a year or two if you are lucky. They basically just put new bearings in and maybe new voltage regulator, then spray paint it. So its not any better really than junkyard alternator.

The lifetime alternators now tend to have all new internals (made in China of course) in an old case that is then newly spray painted. They can last pretty well or not. But if the store honors the lifetime warranty, you are just out your labor.

The trick is if the store will have the alternator you need when you break down. Many alternators are not kept in stock. And can be crazy price for what they are. I convert all my vehicles to Delco 10si when original alternator goes. At least I am pretty sure every parts store in the country keeps one of those in stock and at reasonable price. Though days of the 10si and 12si are ending as that era vehicles go to China to be made into cheap toasters.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

My first alternator lasted about 220,000. The rebuilt I put in to replace it lasted less than 5,000. The next rebuilt I put in ($240) is still working.

If it happens again I'll have a local motor shop rebuild it for me.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

We've got less than 80,000 on the van and the alternator just died on it. We got a brand new lifetime guarantee alternator, at least as long as O'Reillys is around we can exchange it.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

fishhead said:


> The next rebuilt I put in ($240) is still working.


Modern pricing really makes me cringe. I've bought too many drivable cars over the years that cost me less than $200. So to pay that kind of money for an alternator....

My Ranger, F250, and Festiva all now have Delco 10si alternators. The Festiva OEM alternator was still working, but I needed it to put on my MF65 diesel tractor. The 10si case is too large to fit where the old generator was and I didnt want it sticking out 2 foot from the engine. The 10si I put on Festiva was old one I had setting around and didnt remember history of. Worked fine for over summer though I could hear one of bearings protesting occasionally. Then one rainy day when I needed headlights and wipers and all, it quit. Stopped at O'Reillys and traded it in on a lifetime 10si that supposed to have all new internals. So far it has performed flawlessly and I think one of better "rebuilt" alternators I have bought. I went to O'Reillys cause last alternator I returned to Autzone, they mysteriously claimed they didnt have record of me buying it there. I need to lacquer that OReilly receipt before it fades to oblivian. Cant trust the computers at the parts stores to remember me.

I know some of new cars need some humongous alternator cause nowdays everybody needs a home entertainment center in their car and automated ashtrays, heated seats, and such. I still think a 10si would work if all that garbage was disconnected. Driving is enough burden on my brain, dont need even radio blaring in background. And if heater is working, dont need heated seats. LOL


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

This is an easy one.. alternators will last right up until they quit working. I have replaced them with no more than fifty miles..... and some have gone 250 thousand miles.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

My mechanics put on a $250 alternator when mine went at 250k, saying they never have problems with them where the cheapys are (as said) no better than junk yard U pulls. 2 years and 40k later its still working good and the battery was kind of ify the last 6 months. It has a new one now.


----------



## FTG-05 (Mar 10, 2010)

An good place to buy high power 10si and 12si alternators: summitracing.com.

I installed a Powermaster 140 amp 10si alternator in my Toyoto 4runner years ago. It was $140, about an amp per buck. Has worked flawlessly for 6 years now.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

The original Delco alternator in my S-10 went 178,000 miles...but I think the only reason it went was because the old, cheap replacement battery that a previous owner installed went bad, and I foolishly kept trying to charge it before replacing it.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

I agree with those that recommend that You get what You pay for , I try to use Car Quest or NAPA rebuilds , Not the Lifetime ones sold at Auto-Zone etc. 
Several years ago I was replacing one on a neighbors car on a Sunday , and went to a local Discount Parts Chain ( Not Auto Bone ) installed the Alt. it didn't work ,(tested Dead ) brought it back ,got an exchange ( DEAD TOO ) , brought the second one back . 
No more in stock , closest 30 min. away .
Drove to that store , manager comes out of back room and tells Me thats the last one I am getting as I have Burned Up Enough all ready .
I told Her fine , No Problem , please check it on Your machine first , She asked WHY ? it's a new rebuilt .
With the others watching , She Spun it Up , walked over to the register , THREW a handful of cash at Me , and walked back into Her office .
One of the guys looked at Me and asked if I needed anything else , then broke out in a Big Grin .


----------

